# Mass Effect- Why does Wrex have to die?



## Blue2k (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, so here's the fill-in. I tried to revert to the previous auto save before the cutscene where Wrex pulls out his gun and gets his ass killed by my whore, Ashely. I have a total of 8 charm points, but still can't get the desired response. I tried to use the points you get from leveling the 2 times before the cutscene (4). But still can't save Wrex.

I know I'm almost finished with this game...but Wrek is the best NPC in the game. I just want to save him...

And for the one person that is going to post "do the family armor quest" it's too late for that because you can't hit "X" and go back to the ship in the main storyline.

I'm just really pissed at the game right now.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 13, 2009)

Does the charm option show up completely Blue? Or is it grayed out?


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 13, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Does the charm option show up completely Blue? Or is it grayed out?



It's grey...but it shouldn't be considering that I had max charm after going back and leveling to 34 from 32.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, your near endgame. You can do another round. And you have to talk to wrex a LOT Before the planet where he dies to save him. Or do the armour. Good luck.


----------



## Blue2k (Aug 13, 2009)

I think this game is...eh...

It's mostly cut-scenes and barely any action...sometimes I walk around trying to find something to kill but can't find anything. ><


----------



## Chainy (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, I suggest exploring the planets. And there are a TON of fun secrets. (Like the asari consort. Say your NOT satisfied with the Item she gives you.)


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 13, 2009)

Simple answer. Just beat the game, and on another playthrough (preferably on a higher difficulty) do Wrex's armor quest so you don't kill him.

Also ALL of the subquests outside of the citadel's and story planets are action. Mostly Mako running and then shooting some guys


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 13, 2009)

I really hope they fix things like this in ME2.

Mass Effect was a great game, but it was a huge cock tease in regards to content. It was just like Fallout 3 pre-Broken Steel:

"OH YEAH ALL THIS CONTENT IS FUCKING AWESOME, HUH?! FUCK YOU. You better not do the main quest line, or you slowly use your ability to do any of it! What's that, you weren't aware of that because we didn't tell you? WELL TOO BAD, FUCKER."


----------



## Conte (Aug 13, 2009)

> It's mostly cut-scenes and barely any action...sometimes I walk around trying to find something to kill but can't find anything. ><


 
Hey, I'll have to agree with you on the "lots of cutscenes and not so much gameplay" remark. 

Like, I totally loved Mass Effect. However, there were a lot of times where I'd be like, "Oh great, here comes another conversation". Sure, the whole time I had the choice on what I wanted to say, but it did start to get boring after awhile. 

For being downright nasty, some aliens prefer to talk than to shoot. I can't kill an alien with words, bullets don't come from my mouth. 

That, and everytime I'd get in one of those, "If you choose what to say correctly the bad guy might not shoot you" scenarios, I'd always fail. I sware, I'd choose to say something like, "Here, I love you. Lets not fight, have some roses" and their response would always be, "JUST SHUT THE HELL UP"


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 13, 2009)

Conte said:


> Hey, I'll have to agree with you on the "lots of cutscenes and not so much gameplay" remark.


Pfft, play MGS4 then go back to Mass Effect.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 13, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Pfft, play MGS4 then go back to Mass Effect.



I lol'd XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 13, 2009)

I liked MGS4  it was like a game-film,


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 13, 2009)

At least half the cast in Mass Effect didn't eat handfuls of gravel before recording.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 13, 2009)

Blue2k said:


> Ok, so here's the fill-in. I tried to revert to the previous auto save before the cutscene where Wrex pulls out his gun and gets his ass killed by my whore, Ashely. I have a total of 8 charm points, but still can't get the desired response. I tried to use the points you get from leveling the 2 times before the cutscene (4). But still can't save Wrex.
> 
> I know I'm almost finished with this game...but Wrek is the best NPC in the game. I just want to save him...
> 
> ...



Well then you suck a negotiating. Wrex at least is a better character than Ashley. I hate Ashley. Kaiden fucking Alenko all the way. 

You can manage to keep Wrex without having enough points in charm, I did it on my first playthrough. Just experiment with the different dialog options. Either that or actually THINK about what kind of character he is, how he will respond etc etc.



Bokracroc said:


> At least half the cast in Mass Effect didn't eat handfuls of gravel before recording.



Honestly the only person that I found to have bad voice acting in Mass Effect was Shepard him/herself.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 13, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Honestly the only person that I found to have bad voice acting in Mass Effect was Shepard him/herself.



LOL? Shepard had the best voice in the entire game. Sure both male and female heads did not suit their voices, but customising the head substituted for that.

Shepard's dialogue in game was extremely well done. Just how you could either have it go along like a cliche fantasy movie, or like a Duke Nukem game, excited me


----------



## Poink (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the spoiler >:c


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 13, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Well then you suck a negotiating. Wrex at least is a better character than Ashley. I hate Ashley. Kaiden fucking Alenko all the way.



Yeah Ashley was a racist bitch for the entire game. Kaiden was a lot like Carth (same voice actor). Though I actually rarely used either of them in my playthroughs



Poink said:


> Thanks for the spoiler >:c



It's not that big of a surprise ingame actually. When you get to the planet Virmire they lead up to it very well


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> LOL? Shepard had the best voice in the entire game. Sure both male and female heads did not suit their voices, but customising the head substituted for that.
> 
> Shepard's dialogue in game was extremely well done. Just how you could either have it go along like a cliche fantasy movie, or like a Duke Nukem game, excited me



No, Shepard sounds way too forced at times. Don't get me wrong his voice acting is still good, just that it's not as fluid as the NPC's voice acting is. 

Maybe it's just me. *shrugs*


----------



## Holsety (Aug 15, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> No, Shepard sounds way too forced at times. Don't get me wrong his voice acting is still good, just that it's not as fluid as the NPC's voice acting is.
> 
> Maybe it's just me. *shrugs*


Male Shepard was horrible and made me never play as him more than once :C


----------



## Kesteh (Aug 15, 2009)

If you want an all-cutscene no-action then go play Dreamfall: The Longest Journey. It's not bad, but to me it was worth watching all of it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 16, 2009)

Female Shepard's dialogue is awesome, Male Shepard is fine just nowhere as good as Female Shepard.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2009)

If ya do some side quests that involves him it increases the chance of keeping him alive.
I talked to him and the whole crew after every job, up your negotiating skillz and charm


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah, he doesn't have to die.  I think the only obligatory death in the game is you have to kill either Ashley or Kaidan by choosing their fate.  I've played through Mass Effect twice, and Wrex didn't die in either playthrough.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 16, 2009)

He was an evil bastard.  It was about time his race died out.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> He was an evil bastard.  It was about time his race died out.



Correction: He was an evil bastard that didn't mind running into battle like a shield and killing every single motherfucker infront of you so you didn't need to.

Anyway if the player kills Wrex he would have died for the wrong reasons. They didn't even get the cure for the Genophage and even if they did it would have caused another war. Which is definantly something the galaxy doesn't need as



Spoiler



The reapers aren't stopped. Because Mass Effect ends in a cliffhanger


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The reapers aren't stopped. Because Mass Effect ends in a cliffhanger




Well duh, there is a Mass Effect 2 coming out.


Also you don't need to be so mean.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Well duh, there is a Mass Effect 2 coming out.



Which while I am looking forward to. I generally hope that Bioware doesn't skimp on the gameplay like they did in the first game. Though their trailers and concepts do look interesting



LotsOfNothing said:


> Also you don't need to be so mean.



:3


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Which while I am looking forward to. I generally hope that Bioware doesn't skimp on the gameplay like they did in the first game. Though their trailers and concepts do look interesting
> 
> 
> 
> :3




I do like the new clip-based system now rather than you keep firing until "LOL UR OVERHEETED."


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> He was an evil bastard.  It was about time his race died out.


It wasnt his race fault, its the Turians who made his race have a 99.9% still birth rate...oh after they dealt with the Rachni


----------



## Torinir (Aug 16, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> It wasnt his race fault, its the salarians who made his race have a 99.9% still birth rate...oh after they dealt with the Rachni




In other words, the reward system sucks.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> It wasnt his race fault, its the Salarians who made his race have a 99.9% still birth rate...oh after they dealt with the Rachni



Technically the Turians were the guys who ordered the Salarians to create the Genophage. But the Krogan had to be stopped somehow as they kept reproducing like Jackrabbits. The war would be lost if they didn't cripple them in that way


----------

